# where do your bands break?



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

the reason I ask is on my tapered bands they break at the pouch just wondering if that is from wrapping the tie strips to tite,but I still get over 600 shots per band set what kind of problems do you have?


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

i use tapared bands too, happens every single time at the pouch <_<


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

yep! just like that on a other not I shoot a ppmg


----------



## transparent101 (Feb 23, 2017)

Mine too.. 
I just started out recently, but I've had 2 band snaps, and both are at the pouch

But I think mine is because I use binder clips to hold the band when I tie them, I guess the clips are maybe a bit sharp?


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Yup same for me too 99% of the time it's right where my pouch tie is


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

My bands only break outdoors.


----------



## Georges Gaggo (Dec 12, 2015)

My bands always break at the pouch were they are cuffed (I don't wrap and tie, I cuff in SamuraiSamoht style, see http://slingshotforum.com/topic/46401-cuff-attachment-for-slingshot-bands). And I'm very happy with that regularity, since I never get a band slap/hit in the face and second, I always can re-cuff at least one more time until the bands are to short. Normally, I shoot far over 500 rounds with tapered bands (20-15mm) ...


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Pouch usually


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

pouch.


----------



## dogman (Jun 8, 2017)

always at the pouch, use wrap and tuck.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I've been getting breaks a couple inches from the pouch recently, not sure why.


----------



## I like rubber (Jun 12, 2017)

Pouch


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

For me latex and theraband gold always breaks at the pouch tie. But the new SS black or GZK's seem to ( finally) get a hole or a tare out in the middle or a few inches out from the pouch.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

A funny thing I realized yesterday, almost always my right band tares first. Not sure why


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> A funny thing I realized yesterday, almost always my right band tares first. Not sure why


I've only had one pouch tie break and have never had a fork tie fail.

I'm using the kids old Rainbowlooms for my pouch ties, the size of a penny. I believe they are also used for dog grooming elastics. Then I use Alliance Stirling blue rubber stamp the forks.

I don't recall which side breaks first for me.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Shoot 20/40 looped tubes and they usually wear out and start losing speed before they break. But this is after probably 1800 to 2000 shots.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uncle maddy (Jun 6, 2017)

was shooting tapered flats and they always tore just in front of the pouch tie (cotton string compression knot or tbg wrap and tuck).

now I'm shooting straight cuts and the ripping usually starts near the forks, with some holes appearing in the middle, and a few by the pouch.

I'm shooting tbg and wrap and tuck with the same. getting well over 500 shots before replacing, and they always start to rip and lose power, but never "snap" break

Learning the hard way is the easiest way to remember :0)


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Always near pouch


----------



## Plebe (Jun 29, 2017)

usually near the pouch where it's tied


----------

